# Meet Patch



## 92cw12 (Aug 31, 2012)

This is my one eyed monster. 

























Im not sure if it is a male or female but I will refer to it as him (for now, unless someone can sex it







)
I bought him about a month ago (i presume he lost his eye in a fight) and he is currently eating male guppies and lots of Daphnia, I was told he was a Black Piranha, As I'm a novice when it comes to piranhas so could someone please ID him and sex him (or is he still too young?) currently he lives in a 24x12x14 tank by himself.


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

IMO, it's a baby sanchezi.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Sexing them isn't possible. 
And the ID isn't easy from those pics. Could be S.rhombeus, but tail marking in the 2nd pic combined with the spots and ovals on the body, could also suggest S.marginatus.

Just let it grow for a while and see how it develops


----------

